

Optimists & Pessimists: How do you respond to failure? - kevinburke
http://kburke.org/kevin/lectures-for-basketball-coaches-how-do-you-respond-to-failure/

======
wazoox
Interesting. The test they linked to is long and not so great, however :)

~~~
kevinburke
It's the test Martin Seligman gives in the book. One interesting fact is that
even when they tell people to try and game the test by appearing optimistic,
they can't.

